# Cracked corn?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok, hoping you can help me decide what to do. 
We have does due in January. 3 of them are already really big, uh...2 are HUGE. I'm thinking those 2 could definitely be carrying triplets again.

Here's my problem. 1 of them throws BIG babies, so I don't want to give her too much grain. The other hasn't had too much of an issue with big babies. I don't know what to expect from the 3rd one that is already getting a big belly.

Another mama is under conditioned, she's been our hard keeper, and is so skinny other than a baby belly <she was accidentally bred too soon after weaning babies - buck got her before I could separate her when we brought him home>.
She had triplets in April, they weren't very big. She's getting about 3lbs. of grain a day starting yesterday.

We give 16% medicated pelleted feed. I worry about the possabilities of multiples and making sure the mama's get what they need - we are not feeding alfalfa hay this year.

Someone suggested I add cracked corn into their diets to help give them energy, and help them maintain their weight, etc. I've never looked into it before, so I'd love some suggestions? I worry about the does who are so big, I do think they need a supplement I worry about pregnancy toxemia, etc.
I will be giving them calcium tablets as a treat starting 4 weeks before their due dates <plus alfalfa pellets & BOSS a week before they are due>


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Normally, I would say yes on the corn....but.... When my doe aborted this year, a friend was saying they had that problem one year and ALL of theirs aborted. It's possible that's what caused my doe to abort as my husband was feeding corn he'd swept up from the bins....and the goats would get out and go eat off the ground until they were full. The only thing different they had done was corn. I don't think I would give very much corn in at least the last month. Due in Jan....maybe corn thru November and pull them off in Dec.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh...and I would add the BOSS now. My goats get that year round.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am so confused. I thought you were not surpose to feed corn to goats. I guess I will never get it all straight.


----------



## littlelo (Aug 19, 2013)

Cracked corn constipates my goats.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I've always heard that it's hard for goats to digest corn. I've bought goats from people who have steamed or cracked corn in the feed and they never had a problem. A mentor of mine said she adds corn to the feed at night because it gives them more time to digest and something about a warmer body temp in the winter. I don't remember what that was all about. I've added cracked corn to the feed of does that need to gain weight and have never had a problem. I don't do all the time though because I don't want to mess up the protein/fat ratio.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Corn is not a great feed for goats. A small amount is fine but it's very starchy and easily causes laminitis and ketosis. 

Corn can also be contaminated with a toxin (I forgot what it is, I'm at work and my stuff is at home) that is very unsafe for goats. 

Personally I do not feed corn to goats unless its in a small amount in a sweet feed.


----------

